# T-Curve vs Squidgy Stick



## FishinDan (Jul 3, 2006)

Depends on the models mate.

The T-Curve tournaments are about $199 retail, so the pricing is not heaps cheap (If that's what it was).

As for the Squidgies, they are more along the lines of the Raiders from what I've seen.


----------



## paffoh (Aug 24, 2006)

Ant,

I have been informed with very good reports on the T-Curve series and not so good performance reviews on the Squidgy Stix, just letting you know what I heard on the grape vine mate!


----------



## Scott (Aug 29, 2005)

Leftie, mate unfortunately I discovered during my time in the tackle trade that dollars do not always equal quality in fishing tackle. A few quick tests you can do to determine the best rod from a few contenders is to do the following tests.

1. Componentry Test, does it have Fuji giudes and a Fuji reel seat. Korean guides and reel seats have come a long way in the last 6 or 7 years but still are not as tough or long lasting as the Fujis.

2. Senstivity test. Grab both rods, grab them lightly with the grips in a grip you will use whilst lure fishing and tap the tip really lightly on an object such as a rod stand or the counter of the tackle shop. Note which one transmits the taps the most efficiently. This one will deliver the most details to you whilst lure fishing meaning more hookups and more efficient fishing around structure as you determine what are taps from fish and what are taps from your lure hitting structure.

3. Recovery Rate. Hold the rod at no more than 45 degrees to the ground. Get someone else to grab the tip of the rod. Do not get them to pull, only hold the tip. Slowly lift the rod, ensuring that you are not moving closer to to the person holding the tip, increasing the angle of load on the tip to over 45 degrees. (Doing this will place all of the load on the tip of the rod rather than the full length of the rod, significantly increasing the chance of breakage). When the rod is loaded up into a working bend get them to quickly let go and see how quickly the rod recovers and the tip stops flapping around.

The quicker the recovery rate, the quicker your strike time will be while lure fishing, resulting in more fish hooked.

Catch ya Scott


----------



## alpha (Aug 18, 2006)

I looked around for a light spin rod for ages before deciding on the 6'6''TCurve one piece.
I believe that you don't necessarily get what you pay for
& for $99 a squidgy stick is ok ,for that price you may want to look at the
berkley dropshot(+-$79)
Penn Pinpoint (tournament +-$119)
Shimano raider spin rods.if available @ A mart Quote gotya takle price ($115)to recieve 10% discount. http://www.gotyatackle.com/store/category.asp?ID=204

I reccon shimano are a bit overpriced but if youre prepared to spend $179, the action on my TCurve is mad & the blank is nice too :lol:

```

```


----------



## RedPhoenix (Jun 13, 2006)

Unfortunately, due to the change in ownership of this web site and the lack of response by the owners to my requests to remove my email address from all administrative-level notifications and functionality, I have decided to remove my posts on AKFF. Thank you for the great times, the fantastic learning experiences and the many many fish. If you are desperate for the old content of this particular post, it is available below base64 encoded and bzip2 compressed.

Red.

----

QlpoOTFBWSZTWWMVHZEAAAfXgAASQAMAgBgALmnMkCAAVFGjIGjTI0Ip5NRnpRtTTYoZKkRnbkgGlAWnwDb6dOUV3b0jbYlpunV8cVYIfF3JFOFCQYxUdkQ=


----------



## Redfin60 (Nov 30, 2006)

Hi Leftieant,

I had a squidgy spin 7' rod which a good two inches of the the tip broke, quite easily. I was suprised how fragile it was. I would personally not buy one again.

I have one TCurve Tournament Spin 7'. It is a 1 peice, and is a beautiful rod. I got it for about $120 when Got One were having a huge sale. It is very durable, and has been abused, dropped, banged into garage roofs and walls, etc. My wife has claimed it because it is a pretty colour and it seems to catch the most fish! Bugger!

It is beautiful for flicking plastics around of just about any weight, ultra light and heavy. Since then I have bought various Raiders, and I find the Raiders to be just as good. The TCurve has slightly better guides and reel seat than the Raider, but I cannot fault the Raiders for their feel, action and value for money. You can pick them up for $100 if you shop around. I wouldn't pay $200 for a TCurve, but if they were around $120 - $140 I would definitely buy another. I don't know of any fishing mates that have regretted buying a TCurve!


----------



## Roo (Apr 2, 2007)

Dont rate the cheapo shimanos. I do own a squidgy spin but the hardware isn't as good and the actions are a bit average. A few bucks more will get a raider on special or a Pfluegar trion. Sic Stix are good too if they are in that price range.
T-Curve is a bit over priced IMHO. that said....I don't own one and may be missing out?? :roll:

cheers, roo.


----------



## fisherdan (Apr 17, 2007)

Scott said:


> increasing the angle of load on the tip to over 45 degrees. (Doing this will place all of the load on the tip of the rod rather than the full length of the rod, significantly increasing the chance of breakage).
> 
> Catch ya Scott


Ha, I will never forget breaking this rule then breaking the Texalium rod to the horror of all those watching, (yeah I bought the next one I picked up!)

Dan


----------

